# Let the madness begin(on a migraine day)



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Today is the first time I will be thankful I had to miss work for a migraine. As it turns out Oneida was bred during my buck break out. I was certain she was bred for May to Howie. Well tonight her Beau-Tye made a liar out of me. My DH and I went out to check a different doe and to milk. When we walked in we heard the hollaring. There is Onieda with 1 hoof and head out. I had to pull him a little to get past the other leg, but once over the hump he was out. She tended right to him, she is doing a great job as a FF. So this leaves me with 4 more does due in the next weekish. He's cute he will make someone a fancy wether.


----------



## Nicoon (Feb 6, 2013)

He is too cute! I love the momma's face in the last pic!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Sooo precious!!! 
I love the mama's face in the last pic too! She has that "LOOK at what I did!!! Ain't he CUTE?" Look!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow I love his colours. I wish he could be my fancy wether!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

He sure is cute, congrats! Mama sure looks proud


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations! And best wishes for the rest of your kiddings. .


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I was so sad to see her in labor. I thought she was aborting, until I felt teeth and realized, this kid is term. So instead of the outcross breeding I planned, I got a line breeding. But that's ok I'm just glad she is doing so well. And there is always next year for the outcross.

She is so proud of him. She is in a kidding pen in the main part of the barn, and all of her best girlfriends came in to greet Oni's kid, and give them a little lick. I think they were just as relieved as I was that she was ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet,congrats


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I see your post and jumped right in here looking for little girls no such luck. lol. Maybe next time.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Frosty said:


> I see your post and jumped right in here looking for little girls no such luck. lol. Maybe next time.


Soon... very soon. Everyone is so close.


----------

